# ¿Como puedo convertir el voltaje del USB a 5V 2A?



## Ajayu (Jul 5, 2007)

Bueno pare empezar soy nuevo en este foro y tengo un MP3 Player de 10GB que usa una fuente de alimentacion de 5V - 2A, que lamentablemente se me perdió.

Ahora se me ocurrio que a lo mejor podria sacar ese voltaje directo del USB (que por cierto solo se que tiene 5V, el amperaje no lo se).

Si alguien puede darme una manito para solucionar mi problema.

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jul 5, 2007)

El USB tiene 5V y 500mA máximo.

Saludos..


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Es una atrocidad de corriente para un pobre puerto USB. Ni siquiera lo pienses!!!
Lo mejor seria hacerte una fuente de esas caracteristicas. No es para nada dificil ni costoso


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 10, 2007)

como sabes que el usb te puede dar un maximo de 5v?? 
lo pregunto porque mi cable de impresora (cable original) tiene a lo largo 30v  80° lo que me hizo suponer que pasaban 30v no?


----------



## JV (Jul 10, 2007)

El estandar USB especifica 5V, sencillamente por eso.

Saludos..


----------



## DANDY (Jul 13, 2007)

es imposible a menos que jales esa tension  desde la fuente switching aun asi 2A es mucho
mejor hazte otra fuente 2A reales es demasiado si es regulada


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Jul 14, 2007)

> como sabes que el usb te puede dar un maximo de 5v??
> lo pregunto porque mi cable de impresora (cable original) tiene a lo largo 30v 80° lo que me hizo suponer que pasaban 30v no?



El cable de la impresora es el de alimentación con el que funcionan los componentes de la impresora. Otra cosa es la transmisión de datos, que se produce por USB, y sí, es a 5 Vcc / 0,5 A (máx).

Saludos!


----------



## Ajayu (Jul 25, 2007)

Gracias por el dato, pero el problema es que tendria que hacerlo en cada CPU que quiera conectar, algo dificil.

De todas maneras consegui una fuente, que no es muy comoda ya que resulta aparatoso llevar dos objetos, yo pensaba simplificar el uso la fuente usando un USB, si es muy dificil pues ya ni modo.

Gracias muchachos


----------



## sagarmata (Ago 2, 2007)

Buenas, soy informaciónrmatico pero la verdad que de electronica lo justo y necesario.
He leido varios post pero la verdad que no me queda muy claro..

Tengo un ventilador de un disipador de un portatil que no funciona porque el conector de la placa es mal, asi que he pensado en sacarlo del usb.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Que necesito para sacar de un cable USB 5V y 300mA?

Muchas gracias


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2008)

> Buenas, soy informaciónrmatico pero la verdad que de electronica lo justo y necesario.
> He leido varios post pero la verdad que no me queda muy claro..
> 
> Tengo un ventilador de un disipador de un portatil que no funciona porque el conector de la placa es mal, asi que he pensado en sacarlo del usb.
> ...




Che pibes, lo de los 2 A me parece que fue un error de tipeo: en el Asunto del mensaje #1 y en el cuerpo del mismo habla de 300mA. ! 

Saludos !


----------



## devil_ginger (Ago 1, 2008)

no es algo tan complicado, aqui tienes la imagen del orden de los pines del puerto usb






como ves los pines 1 y 4 corresponden a vcc y gnd, de los cuales puedes sacar tu alimentacion.
Hay algunas respuestas mal enfocadas, el hecho de que este puerto sea de 5 v y 500mA, no significa que esa sea la corriente que entregue en todo momento, sino que es la máxima corriente que el circuito puede entregar cuando la carga asi lo demande.

Lo unico que debes hacer es tomar estos pines que te mencione y conectarlos a una etapa amplificadora de corriente, y eso es todo.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 2, 2008)

alguien ha comprobado que en realidad solamente entrege como maximo los 500 mA.

en una ocasion conecte un cable usb que es para un mp3, pero resulta que el conecto que va del lado del rep`roducto tenia un corto, lo que me ocasionaba que el cable se calentara mucho.  para que haya sucedido esto debe de ser mas de 500 ma., no creo que los 500ma tengan la capacidad para calentar el cable.

alguien ha checado la continuidad con la copu apagada, y medir desde el cable rojos de la fuente de poder, hasta la salida de 5v de los usb?

en todos los temas todos dicen que el puerto da un maxiom de 500 ma, pero nunca he leido que alguien ya lo comprobo.  asi que quien se animba a ir poniendo carga gradual a la salida del usb, para ver hasta que voltaje se "cae" o se quema la compu.
jejejee.

saludos.


----------



## raticelli (Ago 2, 2008)

Según la motherboard que tengas, el puerto USB puede drenar 400 mA en total, lo podés utilizar para una sola salida o 100 mA por cada puerto.
Tené cuidado con los puertos porque mucha gente ha querido hacer el calentador para tazas (USB) y se le ha quemado el puerto porque no verificó la carga (resistencia del calentador).
Las ecuaciones son bastantes simples, nos basamos en la Ley de Ohm.

V=I x R   (la tensión es igual al producto de la corriente por la resistencia)

si V = 5 Volts   y  Imax = 100mA = 0.1 A
Entonces
R= V/I = 5 Volts./0.1 A = 50 Ohms.
Esta va a ser la resistencia más pequeña que podrás utilizar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 2, 2008)

La especificacion USB permite un maximo de 500mA por puerto, incluso hay computadoras que pueden proporcionar 1A por puerto USB, peeeeeeroooo..... para poder usar toda esa corriente el circuito debe "pedir permiso" a la computadora, esta verifica la carga del puerto y en base a eso autoriza o niega el uso de la corriente extra, si la computadora niega el permiso el circuito solicitante debe buscar la corriente extra de otro lado (lease fuente externa)

El estandar USB solo permite un maximo de 100mA por puerto sin la necesidad de tener que pedirle permiso a la computadora.... y no es recomendable unir varios puertos en paralelo por que dañarian la circuiteria que limita la corriente de cada puerto USB

Coincido con los demas... es mas facil y rapido poner fuentes externas o usar la fuente de la PC


----------



## juancanext (Nov 4, 2008)

hola, segun mi e xperiencia    hay  fabricantes  q  limitan la  carga  del  usb  asi  como  otros  no, por ejemplo  una board msi no recuerdo  la  ref   no  limitaba  nada,  lo  unico q tenia e ra  un fusible de  la  linea  5v  del  usb,   al  tratar  de  sacarle  5v  de  los  puertos   cometi  un  error   y  el  cable  se  calento  bastante   pero  nunca  s e interrumpio  la  alimentacion,  ahora  en los  laptop  si  uno e xcede   los  500ma  inmediatamente  aparece  el  mensaje  de  sobrecarga  de  usb. 
otra  particularidad, tengo  un  disco   de  laptop  en una  cajita q  lo adapta  a  usb ,  en  una  gran mayoria de  pc   si  lo  conecto  a los  usb  frontales  no anda  pero en los usb   traseros  va  bien.  me imagino  que  los  frontales  traen limitacion  de   carga  y  este  disco  consume  bastante .
prueba  en cada  pc , en algunos  andara  ,en  otros  no,


----------

